# Microsoft switching from Prometric to VUE



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

On September 4, 2014, Microsoft renewed its partnership with Pearson VUE to once again deliver MCP and MTA certification exams. 

*Microsoft's partnership with Prometric will end on December 31, 2014.* MCP exams can be taken at either Prometric or VUE testing centers through December 31. However, *as of January 1, 2015, MCP exams will be available only at VUE testing centers.*

MOS exams will continue to be delivered by Certiport, which is owned by Pearson VUE.

If you have any questions about the transition, be sure to check VUE's FAQ page.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks BM I send that to a friend who is studying at present.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah I read that in my recent MCP news flash letter which I very rarely read but for some reason this time I did.


----------

